# SNAKE TRIVIA



## pythonkisses (Jul 29, 2004)

* There are 140 species of snakes in Australia

* Green tree snakes come in a variety of colours from black ,brown to yellow and even a pale blue

* The fierce snake is the most venomous snake in the world - fortunately it is not aggressive.

* The largest Australian python is the Scrub python growing up to 8 metres.

* live bearing snakes are viviparous.

*An Anaconda in captivity did not eat for over 2 years.

* Snakes are not slimy

* 34 deaths have occurred in Australia from snake bites between 1980-2000

* There are over 50 different kinds of rattlesnakes

*The smallest snake in Australia is the flower pot snake at only 12cm.
All of these are out of a book Australian snakes

More to add soon
If you guys have more please add to this one
See how many we can get
Bit of fun.


----------



## Sdaji (Jul 29, 2004)

I can see fights starting here! I'm sure some will disagree with some of that  I know I do


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2004)

I disagree with the fierce snake thing, down @ venom supplies I saw some absolutely mental ones. Also a mate has a pair that are bloody mental!


----------



## pythonkisses (Jul 29, 2004)

All of what i have added are from books or websites

i disagree with some to but its all just a bit of fun thinking of something else to do.


----------



## pythonkisses (Jul 29, 2004)

All of what i have added are from books or websites

i disagree with some to but its all just a bit of fun thinking of something else to do.


----------



## ether (Jul 29, 2004)

Baritji they could just be exception.....they do have a reputation as being a relativly placid snake. At taronga they had 1 that was as clam as anything. The keeper said that that is not un common.

Regards Ether


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2004)

Im not saying its not an exception, but whichever site PK got that fact from is giving the wrong impression, it is implying that all are placid. Which they are not!


----------



## ether (Jul 29, 2004)

ahhhh ok i see wher you are coming from.


----------



## dobermanmick (Jul 29, 2004)

Thanks pythonkisses for at least taking the time to add some interesting information ! Although some may be inacurate.

What website did you get it off ?


----------



## Magpie (Jul 29, 2004)

Also, the scrubbie is the longest australian snake, not the largest.


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2004)

Yes the largest would be Liasis olivaceus barroni would it not?


----------



## Magpie (Jul 29, 2004)




----------



## pythonkisses (Jul 29, 2004)

Hello All,

I got it for funtrivia.com i think it was sorry guys here i was thinking all trivia was right am sending off an email thats not right trivia should be real life facts sorry again guys.

Trust me to slip up yet again


----------



## hugsta (Jul 29, 2004)

> * live bearing snakes are viviparous.


and egg laying ones are oviparous.


----------



## Bryony (Jul 29, 2004)

nipple?


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2004)

wtf bry?


----------



## eddy (Jul 30, 2004)

WE ARE A BIT ON EDGE TONIGHT BARITJI .............. But any way I know a rattle snake grows a extra rattle every year !!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## craig23 (Jul 30, 2004)

yes one of my feirce snakes is as mental as, the other is a big baby  harmless as a flower pot snake!!! lol


----------



## Springherp (Jul 30, 2004)

> But any way I know a rattle snake grows a extra rattle every year !!!!!!!!!!!!!!1



Actually Eddy, I'm pretty sure a new one forms every time they shed.


----------



## Fuscus (Jul 30, 2004)

Springherp said:


> > But any way I know a rattle snake grows a extra rattle every year !!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
> 
> 
> 
> Actually Eddy, I'm pretty sure a new one forms every time they shed.


http://senecaparkzoo.org/wonder_answer.php?id=20


----------



## peterescue (Jul 30, 2004)

you want trivia, Right or wrong this was touted as scientific fact when was at uni. It pertains to the basis of what is a fact.
The preying mantis. The female eats the male after copulation. This had in fact only ever been observed in captive specimens. this meant that it could be conclude that it only occurred in captivity and was not natural behaviour.


----------



## JeffHardy (Jul 30, 2004)

Bryony wrote


> nipple?



You've lost me with that insight. Started me thinking about something totally unrelated to the thread.


----------



## pythonkisses (Jul 30, 2004)

"The preying mantis. The female eats the male after copulation"

I want to be a preying Mantis in my next life lol


----------



## nuthn2do (Jul 30, 2004)

I saw this a couple of weeks ago on a doco. She usually starts eating at his head and he keeps it going while he's being eaten.
Now that's one desperate dude.


----------



## Bryony (Jul 30, 2004)

nipple = a random word inserted into a serious convo/thread to wake up everyone


----------



## Magpie (Jul 30, 2004)

Are they the ones that can't ejaculate while they still have their head?


----------



## BROWNS (Jul 30, 2004)

LMAO...

Did someone mention nipple?


----------



## hugsta (Jul 30, 2004)

> nipple?


Always thinking about your breasts Bryony aren't you..........lmao


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2004)

Isnt everyone???

oops, did I say that out loud! :O


----------



## hugsta (Jul 30, 2004)

lol baritji...



> The preying mantis. The female eats the male after copulation. This had in fact only ever been observed in captive specimens. this meant that it could be conclude that it only occurred in captivity and was not natural behaviour.


This is actually true Peter. I saw a doco on praying mantis lifecycle. They happened to pick a male mantis from a being born right through to death. He actually mated with a female and escaped with his life only to reproduce with another female as well which he also survived. Unfortunatley for him, he was on the menu for a bird.


----------



## Sdaji (Jul 31, 2004)

> Baritji they could just be exception.....they do have a reputation as being a relativly placid snake. At taronga they had 1 that was as clam as anything. The keeper said that that is not un common.



I've seen a few very tame ones and can't recall seeing any nasty ones, other than footage of them in the wild. A friend of mine has one which he free handles with less care than I take with my friendliest pythons. The first time I saw his collection it was the first thing he took out and immediately shoved it in my face, its nose literally about an inch from mine. Very tame snake but all the same I hope he doesn't do that again


----------



## westaussie (Aug 1, 2004)

> The fierce snake is the most venomous snake in the world


If you are a mouse. 
Which is the only basis for this statement.


----------



## africancichlidau (Aug 1, 2004)

Where's the cheese?


----------

